# PV Perch-a-Jerk'n



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Been a bit since a K2 report but we've been at it hitting PV with dubob and Big Earl. 

Last trip was interesting literally got lost on PV in the fog...here's dubob working the GPS to put us on the spot. Utmost respect for the FOG was a huge take away lesson. Including don't forget the GPS. 

[attachment=0:2jczmb5y]PV%20Fog%20Breakout%20GPS-1.jpg[/attachment:2jczmb5y]

Been having great success on PV for Perch and including larger ones using the usual lures Atomic Ant, Rat Finkees, PK Flutter fish, Rapala jigging rap. Have also found Crappie (none on video yet).

Bait used: Waxies, colored maggots, perch eye or meat, Mousee's...doesn't really seem to matter what is used as bait these fish are hungry and still light biters...some will smack the offers but vast majority are very light biters. Each trip we've limited out.

FOW fished: Anywhere from 20-36'

[attachment=3:2jczmb5y]Mess-O-Perch.jpg[/attachment:2jczmb5y]

[attachment=2:2jczmb5y]20%20Jan%20Pineview-1.jpg[/attachment:2jczmb5y]

[attachment=1:2jczmb5y]Pile Awaiting Fillet.jpg[/attachment:2jczmb5y]

The camera is lots of fun. Here's a few videos of these tastee fish taste testing and then coming 'up-to-the-light.

[youtube:2jczmb5y]http://www.youtube.com/v/qISINcWP6u0?hl=en_US&amp[/youtube:2jczmb5y]

[youtube:2jczmb5y]http://www.youtube.com/v/-CjFEcjmNQY?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:2jczmb5y]

Schools of Perch so can you see why it was literally non-stop Perch Jerk'n

[youtube:2jczmb5y]http://www.youtube.com/v/odGka8uJ_VY?hl=en_US&amp[/youtube:2jczmb5y]

[youtube:2jczmb5y]http://www.youtube.com/v/bnTAjqFzrGI?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:2jczmb5y]

All in all we've been having a lot of fun with dubob and big Earl. Two very nice guys we enjoy ice fishing with...we'll be doing it very soon again.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

The camera video is great, like you say no wonder a person can catch so many, there are lots of them.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

That is awesome, thanks for sharing the videos. I cant help but wonder what the other perch think when their buddy next to them gets jerked away right before their eyes. haha gave me a good laugh... all i can imagine is "holy s*%$, where did bob go?"


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Post ,K2.
I love the videos.
Do you know how much snow is now on Pineview?
I read a report that the edges are soft and you need a plank to get on the ice now.

I would love to fish there this Saturday but my back won't hold up to pulling the sled through very much snow.
I hope everything gets settled in and we will be able to have good ice conditions for the Perch Party on Feb 9th.

Keep up the good work and say hello to Kay and dubob for me.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Great Post ,K2.
> I love the videos.
> Do you know how much snow is now on Pineview?
> I read a report that the edges are soft and you need a plank to get on the ice now.
> ...


Per information I just received PV has about a foot of new snow on it, soft edges as you already know and when you clear off a spot to fish a good 1.5" of water. Hopefully by this weekend it will stiffen up a bit.

We're planning on hitting PV sometime this weekend and will most likely be hoofing it until and I hope we get that COLD weather back to lock things up so machines can again be used. Hope to see you soon Grandpa D. Unsure about Perch Party though. If we do hit PV the day of the Perch Party I'll give a call out on the radio we won't be going to Chris' will just stay and fish.

Thanks on the videos...camera is nice experienced a technical issue with it freezing up a couple trips ago but seems to be fine now. Waiting to hear from Aqua-Vu on it. DallanC's advise really helped us out with camera orientation. THANKS DallanC!!! :O||: :O||:

For sure will say hello to the others. dubob, Big Earl and another of dubob's and Earls friend Joe are a hoot to fish with. We have such a great time on the ice with them. Awesomen gents hands down.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Those videos are cool.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome report and Videos thanks for posting them. 8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Now if I could get in on THAT kin of perch action, i'd try icefishing again!
Nice vids!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Those videos are great. It's a hoot when the fish are suddenly jerked up out of the picture.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those videos are great.

Talk about a sink load! You're tearing it up. Keep thinning the herd. :O||:


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

I am looking to get out to Pineview this weekend for the first time this season with my son. Is there a location that someone could point me in to get into the perch. I have very limited time to hit the ice and will probably only get out this weekend this season. I would greatly appreaciate any help. I have been reading the posts and it sounds like lots of people have been having a great time on the ice. I sure would like to be able to post some pics of a good fish trip. Hopefully the tent, auger, and fishing rods work, been a few years since I have been able to hit the ice. Thanks all


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

The ice looked bad from the road on my way to causey today. Some open water too. Causey was bad too very soft edges by buddy fell in when we left. Just a heads up.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

ballboy and thank you also fishnducks31. 

The intel I have on PV (Pineview) is lots of standing water on previous clear 7-8" of good ice. Ice on shorelines is very soft and pulling away from shorelines (indication of reservoir water levels rising). 

Unless we get cold temps, ballboy an enjoyable PV outing with your Son this weekend isn't recommended as of today. 

PV got close to if not over 12" of snow from this weeks storm. It has turned into a giant slush monster with iffy ice especially on shorelines. I'm doing a recon ice condition trip tomorrow and will post up a site survery recon ice condition report in the ice conditions section of this forum with pictures. 

We need another GOOD and I mean G-O-O-D cold snap in the Ogden Valley to come through to tame the slush monster. 

I hope to have my post on PV again in the ice condition section with pics made tomorrow by 4PM tomorrow.

So FWIW I don't see PV being a reservoir to go to this weekend based on forecasted temps and now ice conditions from this weeks storms. I'll put eyes on target and again will do my very best to post a K2 report tomorrow.

Dangit Mama Nature get those hormone pills adjusted for folks that want to enjoy the hard deck with family can do it. :? :?


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on PV that is too bad about the slush monster and warm temps. looks like I may just have to call it an ice season this year. -)O(- cant risk the little boy on iffy ice conditions.

How about Hyrum?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just returned from a PV ice condition recon trip. Posted report and pics in the ice condition section at the following link:

viewtopic.php?f=72&t=46574&p=511353#p511353


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update, K2.
I think that I will try some other place tomorrow.

I hope it gets better ice for next weekend and the Forum Perch Party.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lots of good ice on Sunday. Fished the North side of Cemetary. The perch and crappie were all in and made for a great day. My daughters and I all caught plenty of fish and soaked up even more sun.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife and four kids had a great time Saturday. We lost count of perch, but we must have brought home about 40 perch and even picked up a few crappie. Fun times.

Sorry no pics.

Fished North side of Cemetary point and thoroughly enjoyed the sunshine.

FH


----------

